# Looking for 1991 NX 2000 cosmetic parts.



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

I am really getting nowhere in my search for body components for my car. I'll list what I need and hope that someone can help me out.

Tail lamp assembly (stock look or aftermarket)

T-top weather striping/gaskets

driver and passenger side window weather striping

A body kit other than the one found at www.nopionline.com (if not, then stock for light assembly)

I also need a replacement rear deck/hatch.

Any help from anyone will be greatly appriciated.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

any bodykit other than the Erebuni you are going to have to get overseas or from Canada.Either way you are only going to come out with fiberglass and alot in shipping.Custom is the way to go if you are trying to save money.98 Eclipse front ends fit nicely and sides for any B13 2 door should fit and I personally dont see a problem with the Erebuni Rear.As for all the other parts check the partout section on the SR forums there is always NX on there.


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

danifilth said:


> 98 Eclipse front ends fit nicely and sides for any B13 2 door should fit and I personally dont see a problem with the Erebuni Rear.


I never would have thought about a 98 Eclipse front fascia would have fit, is there extensive modifying involved, or is it pretty straight-foreward? And with the b13's you mean the sentra sideskirts will fit without much hassle? doCould you tell me what years would provide the best fitament? 
The rear valance on nopi just seems so generic to me, it's probably perfectly fine, I just don't think it fits with my stlye. Thank you very much for your help. A 98 eclipse.... odd.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

as for modifying I wouldnt know because I havent put one on.But Im pretty sure its gonna involve the same amount of work it would take to install any fascia.The sides are gonna be from a 91-93 B13 sentra.If you have the cash and willing to pay I personally think the kit on the Postert site is the best.check out http://www.postert.de/english/frames.html and go to the 100NX aerodynamics section to see the kit.The spoiler is so badass.


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

OK, let me see if I have this right. The NX is called the 100nx in Germany, is it called that every where but america? I do like that kit a lot. But I figure shipping would be a bit more than I would want to spend.

So, I should find a 98 eclipse front, 91-93 b13 Sentra side skirts, and maybe go with the erebuni rear.

Most people that I hang out with Hate the kits I like, because they are all the rally inspired off road ones. The Evo III focus front end was badass, but no one liked it around here. they think using double sided tape and lip body kits is so much better, but I like it when my stuff is really different.
Thanks for the help. Now I can search all the other places where my NX 2000 is a 100nx (right?)


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

that is correct also speaking of lips.The NX2000 chin with the foglights is really nice.The NX1600(like me) Came with a different chin.Something I do like to see on the 2000 chin and you may like is a Mazda 626 lip spoiler.Here is the link to see one:
http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=83268
search down the thread and you will see it.And yes the NX is the 100NX everywhere else.


----------



## slinkey1981 (Jul 13, 2004)

If I could find a body kit that I thought would be worth it for shipping, or if I could get an eclipse one to fit, I would sell the stock one. the only problems with it is that the driver side fog light bezel/cover/whatever it's called, got hit by a rock and fell off, it needs a bit of paint thrown on it too. Just simple cosmetic stuff. What I don't like about my nx, is the front end, I like the big wide looking hood, and the rear bumper isn't that bad. The stock side skirts are kinda cool too, it's just that the front end makes it look like a weird kid who's jaw sits about 4 inches to far back on the bottom. My car does need some body work in the rear, but some good old rubber mallet pounding will fix it. I just hate to do all the work on a car that I don't find exactly visually appealing to begin with, and the one thing (big thing for me) is that front end


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

check out the one in Canada its pretty nice http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=80447


----------



## Blimey (Aug 23, 2004)

*I have parts for you*

I have a 1991 NX 2000 I have for parts, I own a duplicate, except one is red, the other white, and the parts car has the t roof. I would be willing to sell you the parts you need. Just let me know what you want and how much you want to spend.



slinkey1981 said:


> I am really getting nowhere in my search for body components for my car. I'll list what I need and hope that someone can help me out.
> 
> Tail lamp assembly (stock look or aftermarket)
> 
> ...


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

danifilth said:


> 98 Eclipse front ends fit nicely.


i know this is an old post, but does anyone have a photo of what this would look like?


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

would really be keen on seeing one of these


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

i have seen a pic on sr20forum a while back. looked real sharp. cant find the pic now at all.


----------



## cruisnhard (Feb 15, 2005)

nx body components try this website.


----------



## Sazbot (Sep 27, 2004)

i mean one on an NX.
and cant find anything on there for an eclipse at all


----------



## Johnny-wonk (Jan 28, 2003)

Sazbot:

http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?p=1014847#post1014847

Refer to post #13. It looks to regular to me. The only reason that guy did it was because his front spoiler was cracked and he couldnt find a new one. He himself said that he would go back to stock if he could...


http://www.sr20forum.com/showthread.php?t=109184

^^^Another Idea that I like a WHOLE lot better


----------

